# Middle name for River (",) PLEASE HELP!



## sera

Hey Everybody!

I have been sitting here with my husband trying to find a middle name. I am really fond of the name River. yes i know its a tad strange but i do love it!!! As for the name i cant find a middle name that suits it :( or everything sounds wierd with it! Can you please help me!!! 
Very much appreciated!!
xoxoxo


----------



## caz81

what is the sir name?


----------



## sera

Hearne :)


----------



## caz81

what about Aaron?


----------



## MUMOF5

I havent got any suggestions but I certainly think that you should have an equally unusual middle name. Its actually not that 'far out' as names go. I happent to think its quite cute....:winkwink:


----------



## ThatGirl

is river for a boy or girl x


----------



## sera

thanks mumof5, river is for a boy. my husbands name is daniel so we were going to put that as the middle name to keep with tradition but it just doesnt suit.. then we thought of River Jay Hearne, or River Max Hearne AGH! so confused!


----------



## Gunner's Mama

Alexander seems to go well with most names.
River Alexander Hearne?
River Jeremiah
River McArthur
River Zachariah


----------



## loopy_lou

Why not have a look at river names?

Your child might want a slightly less unorthadox middle name they can use instead of river ( i love river as well but i am thinking about a friend of mine called trixybelle who uses her middle name at work)

Have a look here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_rivers

But if you look at the Irish names you have some wonderful choices

River Douglas
River Callan
River Erne
River Fergus
River Robe
Johns River (which you could flip?


----------



## ThatGirl

i like river jay x


----------



## princess_bump

river Jacob
river Joseph
river riley 
river airon
river harrison
river beau

just a few suggestions x


----------

